# 88 Stanza Door Panels



## plsticsman (Jan 26, 2011)

The passenger window decided to stop going all the way up. I've got everything on the door panel loose except for the Door latch lever. Can't figure out what holds it on. It looks like the plastic cover that goes around the outside of it should pop off, but I'm sure I'll pop it to pieces without some guidance 

Also, I get a TAIL/BRAKELIGHT light whenever I have the headlights on. I don't actually have any of the lights that are burned out. Any ideas?


----------

